# epilators



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

do any of you blokes on here use one, only reason i ask is iv got a really hairy chest/stomach and shave but it grows back so quick and more thicker.

as i have heard the epilator pulls the hair out so was just wondering your views:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have thought about this before but they are suposted to be quite painful no?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

DONT lol

my misses did it because she thought itd be fun

my chest came out in a rash and scabbed was horrible

worst thing to use for thick hair as it actually promotes ingrown hairs lol.. dont touch it


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

i just read up about them and they said that they do hurt to begin with, then after a few goes they don't and the hair tends to grow back thinner and not as quick.

anything has got to be less painfull that my ex pouring hot wax on my chest when she was waxing it without testing the waz first, fuk me that hurt.

do you guys suggest anything else to use as its so thick


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

razor?


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

use one of them mate, its so dark aswell that no matter if i shave, you can still sort of see it, might try waxing


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Epilators are great!  Yes it is a wee bit painful but after a few times it's fine!  I actually like it!  You only have to do it every couple of weeks at first then the hairs don't grow as fast after that.  With ingrown hairs, you just have to make sure you exfoliate after you do it.


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Epilators are great!  Yes it is a wee bit painful but after a few times it's fine!  I actually like it!  You only have to do it every couple of weeks at first then the hairs don't grow as fast after that.  With ingrown hairs, you just have to make sure you exfoliate after you do it.


cool, do you reccomend any, or just grab a cheap 1 first to see if it's alrite


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Usually they are all good, I've not seen a cheapo one though, they are all usually around the same price but this was a few years ago when I bought mine right enough, it might be different now. 

Just make sure you have clean skin before you start or you could get a few boils/spots with the bacteria getting into the hair follicle.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Veet works for me... pain free and lasts a while...


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeh, I've used Veet, u gotta get the timing right though...

Too little- Patchy

Too long- "f*ck that burns"

The itchyness of it growing back, outweighs the pros of having no chest hair though


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

I just chuck it on for 6 mins, then get it off... never burned me before, Use the one for sensitive skin.... and it doesnt itch when comes back in.... not even in the crack lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I always use them, well i aint a hairy person to begin with but i give it a once over every 2 weeks even down below, hurts at forst but if you keep on top should be fine

!st time i used it i broke out in timy red pimples but they never returned


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I dug out this old thread regarding epilators, like Silk Epil and Satinelle, seeing as I've just bought one.

My experience is that the first time I used it it was like a combine harvester driving over me..

I came out in red pimples (similar to another guy who posted on this thread), which went away after a few days.

However after a few times of using, it stops hurting and you don't get the pimples anymore. I use it all over body and the results are really excellent. I used to use a Bodygroomer, which I thought was pretty much useless and it broke quite quickly also. I don't like using razors because the hairs grow back so damn quickly. Laser scares me and costs a fortune.

I highly recommend epilators, but you need to stick with them for a bit. Quite honestly I don't think that I'll use anything else for removing body hairs.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wax that shet  as u said the more you shave the harder the hairs grow back.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Wax that shet  as u said the more you shave the harder the hairs grow back.


If you use epilator they don't grow back harder. Many say that they grow back somewhat softer, but to be honest that hasn't really been my experience. However at the very least they don't grow back harder.


----------

